# JSF - Bean aus SessionScope direkt im JSF Code auslesen



## MK (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Portlet Entwicklung über den Rational Developer.
Dazu muss ich gleich sagen, dass ich noch kaum Erfahrung mit der Portletentwicklung habe und auch bei Java kein großes Licht bin.

zum Problem:
Ich habe ein Portlet mit verschiedenen listboxen, aus denen man mehrere Werte auswählen kann.
Durch einen Submit-Button werden die ausgewählten Daten in ein Bean geschoben, und anschliessend stecke ich das Ganze in den SessionScope. Das ganze passiert im pagecode dieser Seite.
Soweit so gut.
Ich verwende das Bean als managed Bean und kann es auch (z.B. über eine Datentabelle) wieder anzeigen.

Nun will ich aber das Bean im direkt im Code meines JSF files wieder auslesen (via "jsp:scriptlet").

Also in der Art: 

```
<% Object value = request.getAttribute("selectedData") %>
```

Ich hab schon einige Varianten ausprobiert, aber wenn ich die Beandaten auslesen will, bekomm ich nur null zurück.


-------
Ich hoffe, ich hab keine relevanten Infos vergessen.

& Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2008)

SessionScope != RequestScope

Scriplet == schlecht, sehr schlecht

Einfach mal die Grundlagen zu JSPs lesen und mit Taglibs und der EL arbeiten.


----------

